# get2bee.com - Kennt jemand den Shop ?



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2013)

Beim Preisvergleich einzelner Hardware-Komponenten bin ich auf besagten Shop gestoßen.

Kenne den nicht und weiss auch nicht, ob man den zu den zuverlässigen Lieferanten zählen darf.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon mal von dem Shop gehört oder gar bestellt ?
Kann jemand was Wissenswertes darüber sagen ?

Ehe ich eine Bestellung in Betracht ziehe, hätte ich lieber ein bisschen mehr Gewissheit.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2013)

Bestell doch einfach per Nachnahme oder auf Rechnung ^^ da hast Du dann kein Risiko. Naja, außer der ist SO dreist, dass im Paket nur Müll drin ist oder so 


Aber mir scheint das ein kleiner Privatmann zu sein, der grad erst anfängt - im Impressum ist die Steuernummer erst "beantragt", der hat also noch keine... mir scheint das jemand zu sein, der wohl die Kosten einer solchen Unternehmung noch unterschätzt, denn nochmal 2% Rabatt bei Vorkasse bei günsitgen Preisen, die normalerweise nur große Shops, die von großen Einkaufsmengen profitieren, bieten können - evlt. hat der sich verkalkuliert....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bestell doch einfach per Nachnahme oder auf Rechnung  ^^ da hast Du dann kein Risiko. Naja, außer der ist SO dreist, dass im Paket nur Müll drin ist oder so
> 
> 
> Aber mir scheint das ein kleiner Privatmann zu sein, der grad erst anfängt - im Impressum ist die Steuernummer erst "beantragt", der hat also noch keine...   mir scheint das jemand zu sein, der wohl die Kosten einer solchen UNternehmung noch unterschätzt, denn nochmal 2% Rabatt bei Vorkasse und dann die Preise, die billiger sind als bei großen Shops, die von großen Einkaufsmengen profitieren - evlt. hat der sich verkalkuliert....


 Und außer Email gibt es auch keine andere Art des direkten Kontakts.

Naja, ich hab dem mal ne Mail geschickt, weil bei einigen Artikeln überhaupt keine Infos über Lieferzeiten angegeben sind. Ich möchte nicht bestellen und dann wochenlang darauf warten, günstiger hin oder her...

Ach... Der ist aus Köln... Du bist doch selbst ner Kölner Natur, oder nicht, Herb ?! 
Schau doch mal für mich mal vor Ort nach und sag mir, was du davon hälst. Als kleiner Freundschaftsdienst.


----------



## Telorfey (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch bei meinen Recherchen auf den Shop gestossen und habe mich gefragt, wie so ein Shopstarter mit solchen Tiefstpreisen aufwarten kann, meine Idee dahingehend, er ist wie erwähnt Shopstarter und hat natürlich noch keinen Kundenstamm und will sich diesen natürlich aufbauen und gibt sich erstmal um in aller Munde zu kommen mit einer sehr geringen Gewinnspanne zufrieden bis er sein Zeil erreicht hat und zieht dann später Preislich mit den etablierten Shops gleich. Unter dieser prämisse könnte man jetzt natürlich ein gutes Geschäfft als Endkunde machen und sich seine Karte für sehr wenig Geld leisten. 

Aber es könnte natürlich auch ein Abzock Shop sein mit dem man nur scherereien hat. 

Ich Persönlich tendiere in der Abwicklung meiner Geschäfte in dem Preissegment immer eher zur sicherheit, dass heisst Shops mit vielen Rezensionen altgedient und evt sogar schon gute eigene Erfahrungen gemacht um mir die Dinge zu leisten nach denen mir zu der Zeit der Sinn steht. Aber klar Sparen will jeder und deshalb würde ich gerne den TS bitten hier nochmal bescheid zu geben was der Shop besitzer denn auf seine E-Mail geantwortet hat, weil interessant finde ich die Sache allemal, schon weil ich mir auch eine neue Karte kaufen will und der Preis natürlich ein Kampfpreis ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2013)

Telorfey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch bei meinen Recherchen auf den Shop gestossen und habe mich gefragt, wie so ein Shopstarter mit solchen Tiefstpreisen aufwarten kann, meine Idee dahingehend, er ist wie erwähnt Shopstarter und hat natürlich noch keinen Kundenstamm und will sich diesen natürlich aufbauen und gibt sich erstmal um in aller Munde zu kommen mit einer sehr geringen Gewinnspanne zufrieden bis er sein Zeil erreicht hat und zieht dann später Preislich mit den etablierten Shops gleich. Unter dieser prämisse könnte man jetzt natürlich ein gutes Geschäfft als Endkunde machen und sich seine Karte für sehr wenig Geld leisten.
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt einfach mal den core i5 3570k auf Rechnung bestellt, für schlappe 175,-€. Das sind locker 30 Euro weniger als beim günstigsten Anbieter, der in den Preissuchmaschinen gelistet wird. Wenn sich was bewegt, melde ich mich dazu.

Wenn es nicht die Bezahlungsoption auf Rechnung gäbe, hätte ich aber auch keine Probebestellung in Erwägung gezogen, von daher hat ja Herb recht, hier gibts es an sich kein Risiko für mich.


----------



## Telorfey (5. April 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, bin schonmal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Was mich vor allem auch interessiert, wie lange es dauert von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2013)

Tja, wie es aussieht werde ich doch kein get2bee.com-Kunde.
Bekam ich doch gestern abend (am Sonntag ?!) folgende Email:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"Sehr geehrter Kunde,*

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Leider können wir Ihre Bestellung nicht auf Rechnung ausführen, da das Rückversicherungsunternehmen eine Ablehnung für diesen Betrag erteilte. Dies muss nicht unbedingt an einer negativen Bonität liegen. Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir Ihre Bestellung stornieren.

Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, kontaktieren Sie uns gern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr get2bee Support-Team

Neuer Status: *Storno (iv)*
Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte auf diese eMail.[/FONT]"

An meiner Bonität wird es nicht gelegen haben, denn diese ist (und war schon immer) über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Also wenn ein Laden keine Bestellung auf Rechnung akzeptieren kann oder will (warum auch immer), dann sollte er diese Option erst gar nicht zu Auswahl anbieten.

Dann muss ich halt woanders bestellen...


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2013)

Klingt sehr merkwürdig. 

Es gibt Rückversicherungsunternehmen, die dann für Forderungsausfälle des Unternehmens 'gerade' stehen. Das lassen sich diese Unternehmen natürlich prozentual von der Gesamtversicherung pro Kunde finanzieren.

Normalerweise findet man das aber eher bei größeren Firmen, die umsatzstarke Geschäfte mit ihren Kunden abschließen.

Bei einem kleinen Händler, wie in diesem Fall, würde es IMO deutlich mehr Sinn machen, das Factoring 'zu verkaufen'. D.h. der Händler tritt seine Forderungen an ein Unternehmen ab, die den Händler dann umgehend bezahlen, einen bestimmten Prozentsatz einbehalten und dann die Forderung selbst eintreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Also, ich will nix beschreien, aber ich vermute eher, dass es doch nicht astrein ist, und damit es nach außen seriöser wirkt, wird "auf Rechnung" ANGEBOTEN - immer wieder hört man ja als Rat auch von Verbraucherschützer "wenn NUR Vorkasse angeboten wird, ist was faul" - und am Ende bekommt dann hier in dem Fall vl. jeder diese Mail, der auf Rechnung bestellt - und abkassiert wird bei denen, die durch die scheinbare Seriosität in gutem Glauben per Vorkasse bestellen... ein seriöses Unternehmen würde auch Nachnahme anbieten, was ja hier nicht der Fall ist (oder? )

Das klingt aber ansonsten nicht grad plausibel: wenn bei nem hardwareshop seitens des angeblichen Rückversicherers nicht mal eine Bestellung für keine 200€ abgedeckt ist: was dann? Der Kauf einer Maus? Von nem SATA-Kabel?  

Oder aber der Shop ist einfach nur laienhaft geführt, da hat sich einer übernommen und bekommt vom Rückversicherer nicht das, was er sich selber erwartet hat...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2013)

Ich denke, ich werde meine Suche nach nem günstigen 3570k verwerfen und mich für nen 3470 entscheiden. Zwar muss ich dann auf ne OC-Möglichkeit verzichten, aber dann passt wenigstens die GTX 660 ti in mein Wunsch-Budget (und ich muss mir dann auch kein Z77-Board zulegen, wo ich nochmal etwas spare).

Habe lang genug verglichen und gesucht, und möchte nicht noch mehr Zeit verstreichen lassen.

Heute abend werde ich mal bei Mindfactory reinschauen und mir die einzelnen Komponenten zusammensuchen. Bin gespannt auf was für ne Endsumme ich komme, vielleicht kann ich ja dann ein etwas hochwertigeres Gehäuse einplanen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Wenn es Dir so sehr auf Preis-Leistung ankommt, solltest Du eher ne am 7950 nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir so sehr auf Preis-Leistung ankommt, solltest Du eher ne am 7950 nehmen.


 Ohne NVIDIA-Chipsatz kann ich einfach nicht, sorry.


----------



## vonGet2beebetrogen (15. April 2013)

*Sind wohl leider Betrüger*

Habe mir ein Tablet da gekauft. Das wurde nicht geliefert, war angeblich nicht mehr lieferbar. Dann auf ein anderes geändert. Nach insgesamt 5 Wochen keine Nachricht mehr vom Kundenservice. Bin leider drauf reingefallen und werde jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten müssen.
Also FInger weg.
Sollte sich wider erwarten jemand melden und ich die Ware doch noch erhalten oder ich mein Geld zurückbekommen werde ich das natürlich posten


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2013)

Schade, dass ich mit meiner Vermutung wohl Recht hatte - Strafanzeige ist das einzig richtige.


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2013)

vonGet2beebetrogen schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Tablet da gekauft. Das wurde nicht geliefert, war angeblich nicht mehr lieferbar. Dann auf ein anderes geändert. Nach insgesamt 5 Wochen keine Nachricht mehr vom Kundenservice. Bin leider drauf reingefallen und werde jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten müssen.
> Also FInger weg.
> Sollte sich wider erwarten jemand melden und ich die Ware doch noch erhalten oder ich mein Geld zurückbekommen werde ich das natürlich posten


 Hast du Vorkasse geleistet?  

Ich würde doch niemals nie bei einem Shop bestellen, der Vorkasse haben will ... vorallem wenn ich bei diesem Shop das erste mal bestelle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du Vorkasse geleistet?
> 
> Ich würde doch niemals nie bei einem Shop bestellen, der Vorkasse haben will ... vorallem wenn ich bei diesem Shop das erste mal bestelle.


 Und erst recht nicht, wenn der Kaufbetrag nicht gerade gering ist.
Daher bin ich auch trotz des günstig deklarierten CPU-Preises nie in Versuchung bekommen, Vorkasse zu leisten. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand weigert sich automatisch dagegen.


----------



## Eumel550 (18. April 2013)

Firma ist nicht zu empfehlen. warte 10 tage auf mein packet im ert von 70€ und habe nach mehrmaliger aufforderung keine antwort bekommen.

einige meiner kumpels die bei get2bee einkauften haben dieselben probleme. 

also. 

Nicht zu empfehlen.

Danke


----------



## sarottikalle (18. April 2013)

Habe wegen der guten Preise auch schon öfter mich von dort zuliefern lassen und hatte keine Probleme muss ich sagen.Nur einmal mit einer größeren Stückzahl kamen die nicht so zurecht, haben aber von sich aus bescheid gegeben.


----------



## gragor (19. April 2013)

*nach guten erfahrungen weiterempfohlen*

ich habe nach einigen guten erfahrungen mit diesem shop mich nicht gescheut diesen auch an Freunde weiterzugeben.habe ausschließlich positives feedback. aber falls doch einer auf dem weg ist mir den Hintern zu versohlen, sag ich bescheid!!


----------



## nosivles (19. April 2013)

*service ist ok*

vor meinen Bestellungen habe ich des öfteren telefonischen Kontakt mit der Serviceabteilung gehabt, um über Angebotenes zu recherchieren.Ich kann nur sagen, daß es je nachdem wen ich dran hatte mehr oder weniger informativ war(das hat man aber bei jeder kundenhotline), aber die Damen und Herren schienen stets bemüht mir die erforderlichen infos zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2013)

Gibt es einen Grund weshalb du dich mehrfach registrierst, um mit verschiedenen Accounts hier zu schreiben?
Darfst du übrigens nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund weshalb du dich mehrfach registrierst, um mit verschiedenen Accounts hier zu schreiben?
> Darfst du übrigens nicht.


 
Anstatt ehrlich Stellung zu den Vorwürfen zu beziehen, so 'ne peinliche, weil völlig durchschaubare PR-Nummer. Falls "ihr" noch mitlesen solltet: mein Gott, seid ihr erbärmlich...


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Die IP-Adressen könnte man theoretisch auch den Ermittlungsbehörden übergeben, sofern es dann am Ende wirklich Betrug ist (es gibt durchaus auch Fälle, in denen Laien mal eben in kalte Wasser des Handels springen, das völlig unterschätzen und sich einfach nur selbst völlig überfordert haben - oder auch Fälle, in denen ein kleiner Händler selbst Opfer eines unseriösen Zwischenhändlers ist)


----------



## MilchJieper (6. Mai 2013)

*Zahlung via PayPal*

Hallo zusammen, habe mir am 05.05.2013 (Sonntag) einen Accelero Xtreme III - Videokartenlüfter für 54,99 EUR inkl. Versandkosten bei dem Shop bestellt.

Habe wie die Überschrift verlauten lässt direkt mit Paypal gezahlt, da es doch einen etwas höheren Sicherheitsfaktor aufweist um sein Geld eventuell wieder zurück zu bekommen.

Was mich doch allerdings gewundert und verunsichert hat war der Disclaimer der in der Bestellbestätigung :
Vor allem der erste Satz  "Diese Bestaetigung stellt noch keine Annahme des Kaufvertrages dar" ---- ich hab doch bereits bezahlt somit ist der Kaufvertrag definitiv zustande gekommen oder nicht?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diese Bestaetigung stellt noch keine Annahme des Kaufvertrages dar. 
Widerrufsrecht Widerrufsrecht bei Fernabsatzvertragen Fur Vertrage, die der Anbieter ausschlieslich unter Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln wie z.B. Telefon oder Internet usw. mit Verbrauchern schliest, gelten die nachfolgenden Bedingungen: Widerrufsbelehrung fur Waren Widerrufsrecht: Sie konnen Ihre Vertragserklarung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Grunden in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder - wenn Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf uberlassen wird - auch durch Rucksendung der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfanger (bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung) und auch nicht vor Erfullung unserer Informationspflichten gemas Artikel 246 2 in Verbindung mit 1 Absatz 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemas 312g Absatz 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genugt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: Frank Michael Flores Muller Peter- Bauer- Str. 18 50823 Koln widerruf@get2bee.com (2) Paketversandfertige Sachen sind auf unsere Kosten und Gefahr zuruckzusenden. Widerrufsfolgen: Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zuruckzugewahren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Konnen Sie uns die empfangene Leistung sowie Nutzungen (z.B. Gebrauchsvorteile) nicht oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zuruckgewahren beziehungsweise herausgeben, mussen Sie uns insoweit Wertersatz leisten. Fur dieVerschlechterung der Sache und fur gezogene Nutzungen mussen Sie Wertersatz nur leisten, soweit die Nutzungen oder die Verschlechterung auf einen Umgang mit der Sache zuruckzufuhren ist, der uber die Prufung der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise hinausgeht. Unter "Prufung der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise" versteht man das Testen und Ausprobieren der jeweiligen Ware, wie es etwa im Ladengeschaft moglich und ublich ist. Paketversandfahige Sachen sind auf unsere Kosten und Gefahr zuruckzusenden. Nicht paketversandfahige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen mussen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfullt werden. Die Frist beginnt fur Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklarung oder der Sache, fur uns mit deren Empfang. Finanzierte Geschafte Wenn Sie diesen Vertrag durch ein Darlehen finanzieren und ihn spater widerrufen, sind Sie auch an den Darlehensvertrag nicht mehr gebunden, sofern beide Vertrage eine wirtschaftliche Einheit bilden. Dies ist insbesondere dann anzunehmen, wenn wir gleichzeitig Ihr Darlehensgeber sind oder wenn sich Ihr Darlehensgeber im Hinblick auf die Finanzierung unserer Mitwirkung bedient. Wenn uns das Darlehen bei Wirksamwerden des Widerrufs oder bei der Ruckgabe der Ware bereits zugeflossen ist, tritt Ihr Darlehensgeber im Verhaltnis zu Ihnen hinsichtlich der Rechtsfolgen des Widerrufs oder der Ruckgabe in unsere Rechte und Pflichten aus dem finanzierten Vertrag ein. Letzteres gilt nicht, wenn der vorliegende Vertrag dem Erwerb von Finanzinstrumenten (z.B. von Wertpapieren, Devisen oder Derivaten) zum Gegenstand hat. Wollen Sie eine vertragliche Bindung so weitgehend wie moglich vermeiden, machen Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und widerrufen Sie zudem den Darlehensvertrag, wenn Ihnen auch dafur ein Widerrufsrecht zusteht. - Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung - 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2013)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, wie das HIER bei dem Shop genau ist (sofern der überhaupt ansatzweise seriös ist), aber ganz allgemein kommt der Kaufvertrag erst dann zustande, wenn beide Seiten ein Angebot gemacht und zugestimmt haben - bei vielen Onlineshops, auch zB Amazon, kommt der Kaufvertrag rein rechtlich erst mit dem Absenden der Lieferung zustande, das steht auch in den emails, die man für seine Bestellung bekommt. FALLS man dann per Vorkasse oder zB Kreditkarte zahlt und Amazon den Kaufvertrag doch noch ablehnen will, zB weil ein Preis-Fehler vorlag, würde Dich Amazon kontaktieren, dass der Kaufvertrag SO nicht zustande kommt, und das Geld würde dann natürlich erstattet werden.

Wie genau das dann bei echter Vorab-Überweisung oder PayPal ist, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Im Zweifel müsste man zum Verbraucherschutz, aber was glasklar ist: der Shop darf nicht von sich aus einfach mehr Geld einziehen, und wenn er die Ware zu einem höheren Preis verkaufen will, musst Du dazu erstmal auch zustimmen, und wenn du nicht zustimmst, muss das Geld selbstverständlich erstattet werden. 

Die Sache ist nur die: FALLS ein Shop betrügt, wirst Du halt keine Ware bekommen, und vermutlich wäre das Konto auch nicht rückverfolgbar, d.h der Betreiber ist über alle Berge oder hat einen armes Schwein als Strohmann gefunden, der sein Konto für ein Minijob-Gehalt zur Verfügung gestellt hat, aber das Geld selber schon längst nicht mehr hat - irgendwann würdest Du zwar evlt durch den Käuferschutz von PayPal Dein Geld wiederbekommen, aber ne Menge Zeit und Ärger wirst Du ganz sicher trotzdem haben.


----------



## MilchJieper (6. Mai 2013)

*Das unfassbare ist nun eingetreten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das war ja nun sowas von klar, .... nun hab ich das selbe Problem, das hier im Threat bereits mehrfach zur Sprache kam. Vorkasse geleistet, in diesem Fall eben via Paypal und Warenlieferung wurde abgesagt.


Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Dem Shop eine Frist setzten oder direkt mit Paypal sprechen? ....musste mich noch nie mit so etwas beschäfftigen.

Danke im Voraus für eure Ratschläge.

Grüße 

Der Milchjieper 




Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXXXXX,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung und Ihr entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen. Wir freuen uns Sie als Kunden bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Artikel, den wir nicht lagernd haben, sich bei unserem Lieferanten im Zulauf befindet und kein definitiver Liefertermin absehbar ist, wie uns nunmehr mitgeteilt wurde. Deshalb kann es bei diesem Artikel zu außerordentlichen Lieferverzögerungen kommen.

Möchten Sie Ihre Bestellung stornieren oder können wir Ihnen ggf. Alternativangebote unterbreiten? Kontaktieren Sie uns gern!

Gern kontaktieren wir Sie auf Wunsch auch telefonisch.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr get2bee Support-Team 

Neuer Status: In Bearbeitung 
Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte auf diese eMail.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dem Shop mitteilen daß Du stornieren möchtest und Dich an Paypal wendest wenn das Geld nicht innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf Deinem Konto ist.

In 10 Tagen dann an Paypal mit den ganzen E-Mails...


----------



## MilchJieper (6. Mai 2013)

Bin gleich in die Vollen gegangen

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit widerrufe ich meinen Einkauf in Ihrem Shop, da ich bereits Vorauskasse via Paypal geleistet habe, fordere Ich Sie hiermit auf mir unverzüglich mein Geld ebenfalls via PayPal zurück zubuchen.

Ich habe im Vorfeld bereits im Internet mich über Ihren Shop kundig gemacht und dennoch einen Testkauf gewagt, da mich Ihre sehr niedrigen Preise neugierig gemacht haben.
Leider haben sich die Kundenrezessionen bei einschlägigen Forenbetreibern (Chip.de / PCGames.de) bewahrheitet. - Da diese immer nach dem gleichen Schema-F ablaufen. - Hiermit unterstelle ich Ihnen hiermit betrügerische Absichten.
Sollte ich bis morgen keinen Zahlungeingang auf meinem PayPal Konto sehen, werde ich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten und Strafanzeige stellen. Ebenso wird der Verbraucherschutz von mir informiert
Ebenso ist PayPal über den Käuferschutz informiert worden.

--------------------------------------------

Bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert


----------



## SpawnClan (6. Mai 2013)

*nur Probleme ...*

Also ich hatte auch das gleich Problem mit dem Laden, vor ca einem Monat hatte ich wahre bestellt, diese wurde Storniert.
Nach zig Mails mit aufforderung mit der rückerstattung des Geldes und drohen mit Klage habe ich Heute das geld auf meinem Konto erblickt.

also nur mal um allen Mut zu machen die auf Ihr Geld warten, es ist nicht verloren, ich glaube der Laden hat einfach übelste Probleme mit der Koordination...

Für mich steht es fest es sind leihen am werke und keine absichtlichen Betrüger.
Gebt dennen ne Chance aber bestellt per Nachnahme !!!


----------



## chickenblue (6. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Hab mir am 22.04.2013 eine Grafikkarte bestellt. Bis zum 30.04.2013 ist nicht passiert dann die Statusänderung in "In Bearbeitung". Insgesamt schon 3 mails an support. 2 per Kontaktformular auf Homepage und 1 per E-Mail.
Bis heute keine antwort auf irgend eine meiner Mails. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit dort irgendwo anzurufen? Habe keine Telefonnummer gefunden.

Wisst ihr irgendwas?

Hab per Vorkasse bezahlt. Was soll ich jetzt am besten tun?

gruß
chickenblue


----------



## MilchJieper (6. Mai 2013)

geh zur polizei und erstatte anzeige


----------



## MilchJieper (6. Mai 2013)

kaum zu glauben, aber ich hab eben mein Geld via PayPal gutgeschrieben bekommen


----------



## chickenblue (7. Mai 2013)

Ich denke ich warte diese Woche noch ab, wenn dann nichts mehr passiert => Anzeige.


----------



## SpawnClan (7. Mai 2013)

anzeige ist warscheinlich ein guters druckmittel aber ich galube nicht wirklich, dass die betrügen wollen, lass dennen mal Zeit es zu bearbeiten und nerv sie voll mit mails, wird schon klappen.
Siehste ja, dass anscheinend mehr Leute die Kohle zurück bekommen, aber es dauert bei dennen leider etwas 
Wäre ja interessant zu wissen wieviel die wirklich verkaufen und es ankommt... man postet ja meistens nur wenn man was negatives mit dennen erlebt hat.


----------



## chickenblue (8. Mai 2013)

hab mal Polizei angerufen und gefragt was ich denn machen könnte. Haben mir erst mal empfohlen, einen Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu schicken, in dem ich sie halt auffordere die Ware bzw. Geld zurückzugeben. Und sich bei mir per Mail zu melden.

Mal sehen vielleicht bekomme ich meine Graka ja doch noch....


----------



## optimist1960 (12. Mai 2013)

*Ende gut .... alles gut*

... nein, dies ist keine Gefälligkeitsanmeldung, um einen 1. Post zu schreiben, und den auch noch positiv Richtung get2bee!

Am 10. April wurde mein Sohn 16, neuer Gamer war am Horizont. Ergo dem Ernährer eine Einkaufsliste übermittelt (Kosten 2/3 er, 1/3 ich), u.a. eine Liste mit Teilen, die ich bei get2bee bestellen sollte. Ich war mir sicher, er und seine Gamer-Gemeinde hatte schon ausreichend Erfahrung mit dem Shop. Bestellung am 07.04.2013 für € 657,80 erledigt und zügig via Vorkasse überwiesen, Ersparnis waren immerhin € 11,28. Nachfolgend die Einträge aus meinem Kundenkonto, meine emails fehlen:

Bestellnummer: 66972 (Versendet)

Bestelldatum: Sonntag, 07. April 2013
Versandadresse:

XXX

Rechnungsadresse:

XXX

Versandart:

Versandkostenfrei (ab 0,00 EUR Bestellwert versenden wir Ihre Bestellung versandkostenfrei)
Zahlungsweise:

Vorkasse/Banküberweisung
Bestellhistorie:

07.04.2013 Offen  
07.04.2013 Offen Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung und Ihr entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen. Wir freuen uns Sie als Kunden bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen. Wir bemühen uns Sie, zusammen mit unseren Lieferanten, schnellstmöglich zu bedienen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr get2bee Support-Team
12.04.2013 In Bearbeitung  
20.04.2013 In Bearbeitung Lieber Herr XXX,

leider habe ich Sie telefonisch nicht erreichen können. Gern versuche ich es auf Wunsch noch einmal. Ich habe soeben Ihren Bestellprozess nachvollzogen. Zunächst bedauern wir die Verzögerungen. Leider befindet sich die Corsair 4x4 noch beim Lieferanten im Zulauf, weswegen Ihre Bestellung noch nicht abgeschickt wurde. Nun die Frage: Möchten Sie schlimmstenfalls noch ca. 2 Wochen auf die Corsair warten und wir lassen die restlichen Teile voraussichtlich Mo. raussenden oder möchten sie teilstornieren bzw. komplett stornieren?

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
20.04.2013 In Bearbeitung Lieber Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für das Telefonat. Wie besprochen teilstornieren wir die Corsair aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit. Die Stornierung bedauern wir sehr. Wenn Sie wünschen, dass wir Ihnen Alternativangebote machen, kontaktieren Sie uns gern.
Könnten Sie uns ansonsten bzgl. des Abgleichs Ihre Kontodaten für die Erstattung mitteilen?

Wir senden Ihnen die TrackingID Ihrer Lieferung zu, sobald sie uns vorliegt.

Beste Grüße

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
22.04.2013 In Bearbeitung Lieber Herr XXX,

sobald wir die SendungsID des Lieferanten haben, leiten wir diese umgehend weiter, leider liegt sie uns noch nicht vor.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld

Beste Grüße

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
23.04.2013 Teillieferung  
23.04.2013 Teillieferung Lieber Herr XXX,

auf dem Weg sind:

MSI Z77 MPower

Intel Core i5 3570K PC1155 6MB Cache 3,4GHz
retail

1 DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL9 CORSAIR KIT (4x4GB)
Vengeance retail

(diese ist nun doch in den Versand gegangen, falls Sie diese nicht mehr wünschen, senden wir Ihnen ein Rücksendeetikett)


der Rest sollte in Kürze folgen. Der Lieferant informiert uns über Neuigkeiten.

Beste Grüße

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
23.04.2013 Teillieferung Lieber Herr XXX,

anbei die ID für DHL: 220795230xxx. Ich denke der Lieferant teilt mir hoffentlich morgen den Versand der fehlenden Teile mit. Falls Ihr Sohn Interesse hat: Wir haben aktuell die Karte

VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-EDITION - 3 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 3.0 (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHXV2)
2394499000
249,99 EUR

für 235,00 EUR morgen raussenden.

Bei Interesse melden Sie sich gern.

Viele Grüße, auch an Ihren Sohn

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
24.04.2013 Teillieferung Die Grafikkarte geht heute auch raus

Beste Grüße

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
24.04.2013 Teillieferung Lieber Herr XXX,

Der Netzwerkadapter kann leider erst nächste Woche raus, wie mir der Lieferant soeben mitteilte. Möchten Sie diesen dann teilstornieren?

Beste Grüße

Anna von Schmied
get2bee Support
06.05.2013 Versendet  
Artikel:
Stk.: 	Artikel: 	Artikel Nr.: 	Einzelpreis: 	Gesamtpreis:
1 x 	GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 - Grafikkarten - GF GTX 660 Ti 	2315050000 	210,92 EUR 	210,92 EUR
1 x 	Z77 MPower - Mainboard - ATX 7751-030 	2311101000 	129,40 EUR 	129,40 EUR
1 x 	Core i5 3570 i5-3570K - 3.4 GHz
Lieferzeit: 5-7 Werktage
	2174066000 	147,89 EUR 	147,89 EUR
1 x 	Vengeance - Memory - 4 x 4 GB 	2108776000 	63,86 EUR 	63,86 EUR
1 x 	TL-WN881ND - Netzwerkadapter - PCI Express 2.0 x1 	2121658000 	11,98 EUR 	11,98 EUR
Zwischensumme: 564,05 EUR
Versandkostenfrei (ab 0,00 EUR Bestellwert versenden wir Ihre Bestellung versandkostenfrei): 0,00 EUR
Summe, netto: 564,05 EUR
2,00% Rabatt: -11,28 EUR
zzgl. 19%: 105,03 EUR
Summe, brutto: 657,80 EUR

Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass die Kommunikation zunächst sehr schleppend startete. Auf eine "bestimmende" email meinerseits hat man versucht mich am Samstag telefonisch zu kontaktieren, zunächst nicht erreicht ... ich musste im Garten "niedere Dienste" verrichten, meiner Bitte via email kam man bzw. Frau nach und hat mich an dem besagten Samstag nochmals kontaktiert. Man sei ein neuer Shop und wurde von den vielen Bestellungen einfach "überfahren", die Telefonhotline würde die nächsten Tage eingerichtet, die Umsatzsteuer-ID würde auch bald kommen, im Moment arbeite man noch mit Streckengeschäften (d.h. auf nicht kaufmännisch = man hat noch nix an Lager). Die Dame war sehr bemüht, und doch hatte ich in diesem Forum die Posts gelesen, meinen Gemütszustand kann man sich vorstellen.

Na ja, vergangenen Montag kam DHL mit dem letzten Teil, dem WLAN-Adapter. Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn das Motherboard das letzte Teil gewesen wäre!!

Dies soll jetzt auch keinen Freibrief darstellen, nur eben meine Erfahrungen, jeder soll/muss selbst entscheiden. Mein Sohn hat rund einen Hunni gegenüber vergleichbaren Shops gespart. Die wichtigen Komponenten hatten doch mehr Lieferzeit als vorgestellt. Mein Sohn entwickelte trotzdem eine gewisse Ausgeglichenheit, wir hatten keinen Stress, am Ende waren wir beide einfach nur noch froh. Der neue Monitor mit einer Reaktionszeit </= 2,0ms rückt in greifbare Nähe, ob ich den bei get2bee bestellen werde, muss ich dann noch entscheiden, vielleicht lege ich die Differenz drauf und wähle einen Shop mit Lieferzeiten um die 2 Tage, denn ich will nicht Gamen, eben nur mein Sohn!

Grüße aus der Toskana Deutschlands

Thomas


----------



## Fritzzzzzz (24. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber mir scheint das ein kleiner Privatmann zu sein, der grad erst anfängt - im Impressum ist die Steuernummer erst "beantragt", der hat also noch keine... mir scheint das jemand zu sein, der wohl die Kosten einer solchen Unternehmung noch unterschätzt, denn nochmal 2% Rabatt bei Vorkasse bei günsitgen Preisen, die normalerweise nur große Shops, die von großen Einkaufsmengen profitieren, bieten können - evlt. hat der sich verkalkuliert....


 
Hallo zusammen,
aus genau diesem Eindruck heraus habe auch ich bei besagtem Shop eine Bestellung getätigt, und zwar am 26. April, inklusive anschließender Zahlung per Vorkasse. Die Bestätigungsmails trudelten auch recht zügig ein, so dass erkennbar war, dass meine Zahlung wohl eingegangen ist und mein Paket bald ankommen dürfte. Letzte Statusänderung dann am 30.04.: In Bearbeitung. Zwei Nachfragen per Mail - bei der zweiten unter Androhung einer Betrugsanzeige - in den folgenden Tagen blieben unbeantwortet, eine bei der Domainregistrierung hinterlegte Handynummer ist laut Ansage unvollständig. Auf der Internetseite des Mediaparks Köln ist diese Firma nicht bekannt.
So ging es dann am 13.05. zur Polizei, von der ich diese Woche einen Anruf erhielt, dass ich wohl auf einen klassischen Internetbetrug hereingefallen sei. Mein Argument der deutschen Bankverbindung wurde beantwortet mit: "naja, die Konten werden üblicher Weise täglich abgeräumt, er habe da wenig Hoffnung, schaut aber mal."
Da nun von der Polizei offenbar weniger Hilfe als erhofft zu erwarten und mein Vater zufällig in Köln unterwegs war, habe ich ihn gebeten, einmal im Mediapark vorbei zu schauen. Und tatsächlich: den Laden gibts! Mein Vater hat sich dann mit bereits in anderen Posts erwähnter Frau Schmied unterhalten, den Sachverhalt geschildert und musste erfahren, dass auch ich mit meinem ersten Eindruck nicht falsch lag. Der Shop wird gerade neu aufgezogen und man hat zahlreiche Probleme mit dem Empfangen von Mails, deren Lieferanten sind in Verzug und so weiter - ein heilloses Chaos sozusagen. Ich habe nur wenig später eine Mail vom get2bee-Kundenservice erhalten, mit etwa obigem Inhalt und in der man die Umstände bedauert. Eine Lieferung wurde mir für die KW22 angekündigt - also bereits nächste Woche.
So wie ich die Mail außerdem verstehe, kommt die Ware direkt vom Hersteller oder einem anderen Händler - get2bee spielt an der Stelle wohl nur den Durchlauferhitzer. Ich kann mich da aber auch irren...

Fazit der ganzen Aktion: dringender Nachbesserungsbedarf bezüglich Organisation im Shop und in der Abwicklung! Von einer Bestellung würde aus diesem Grund ich fürs Erste eher abraten, insbesondere dann, wenn man die Ware schon dringend erwartet. Sobald die Betreiber des Shops die ganzen Prozesse einmal im Griff haben, könnte sich das aber durchaus rentieren, dort einzukaufen - die Preise sind einfach zu gut...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2013)

Fritzzzzzz schrieb:


> Sobald die Betreiber des Shops die ganzen Prozesse einmal im Griff haben, könnte sich das aber durchaus rentieren, dort einzukaufen - die Preise sind einfach zu gut...



Die wird der aber nicht halten können - warum sollte der auch besser wirtschaften und somit DEUTLICH bessere Preise anbieten können als riesige Shops, die zig Jahre Erfahrung mit dem Business haben und mit Großlundenrabatten einkaufen? Entweder der Shop hatte sich verkalkuliert oder aber bewusst Preise angeboten, die an sich nicht rentabel sind, um den Shop bekannt zu machen. Quasi ne Art Werbeausgabe in Form von unwirtschaftlichen Preisen


----------



## Fritzzzzzz (24. Mai 2013)

Tja, gute und auch berechtigte Frage... Wenn natürlich alle Bestellungen so lange dauern, kann man in der Zwischenzeit mit dem Geld der Vorauskasse-Kunden wirtschaften ^^
Verkalkuliert ist natürlich auch möglich, ebenso die Werbevariante... ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## oskarjena (25. Mai 2013)

*Ich habe den "Shop" kennengelernt*

Guter Rat:
Finger weg von diesen Leuten, es sei denn, man will sich über dreiste Leute ärgern.


----------



## treaki (30. Mai 2013)

hi,

hier einmal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Shop:

Am 03.05.13 habe ich 3 mal diese externe festplatte von WD bestellt:

Externe Festplatte WD Elements Desktop - 2 TB, Schwarz + 4er USB-Hub BL-USB2HUB2B - get2bee

Die Seite ist noch online der Preis hat sich allerdings seitdem ich das letzte mal (03.05.) da war von 75,04 EUR auf 80,99 EUR geändert. 

Da ich meine Bestellung über PayPal durchgeführt habe dachte ich mir, nichts zu verlieren also mal probieren...

Hier einmal Kopien der Erhaltenden und versendeten Mails:

Prompt nach der Abwicklung der Bestellung:


```
Betreff: Ihre Bestellung XXXXX vom Freitag, 03. Mai 2013
Datum: Fri, 3 May 2013 16:51:37 +0200
Von: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
Antwort an: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
An:  XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>

 
XXVNameXX XXNNameXX 
XXStraße+NRXX 
XXPLZ+OrtXX 
Germany

Zahlungsmethode: PayPal
KaufabwicklungBestellnummer: XXXXX
Datum: Freitag, 03. Mai 2013
Ihre E-Mail-Adresse: XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Hallo XXVNameXX XXNNameXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.




Ihre bestellten Produkte zur Kontrolle
----------------------------------------------------------------------
 
3 x Externe Festplatte WD Elements Desktop - 2 TB,
Schwarz + 4er USB-Hub BL-USB2HUB2B  225,12 EUR


Zwischensumme: 225,12 EUR
Versandkostenfrei (ab  0,00 EUR  Bestellwert
versenden wir Ihre Bestellung versandkostenfrei):
0,00 EUR
inkl. 19%: 35,94 EUR
Summe: 225,12 EUR


Rechnungsadresse
----------------------------------------------------------------------
XXVNameXX XXNNameXX 
XXStraße+NRXX 
XXPLZ+OrtXX 
Germany
Versandadresse 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
XXVNameXX XXNNameXX 
XXStraße+NRXX 
XXPLZ+OrtXX 
Germany


__________________________________________________________________

Firma
Adresse
Ort
Homepage
E-Mail
Fon:
Fax:
USt-IdNr.:
Handelsregister
Geschäftsführer:


Diese Bestaetigung stellt noch keine Annahme des
Kaufvertrages dar.

Widerrufsrecht
 
Widerrufsrecht bei Fernabsatzvertragen
 
 
 
Fur Vertrage, die der Anbieter ausschlieslich
unter Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln wie
z.B. Telefon oder Internet usw. mit Verbrauchern
schliest, gelten die nachfolgenden Bedingungen:
 
 
Widerrufsbelehrung fur Waren
 
 
Widerrufsrecht: 

 
Sie konnen Ihre Vertragserklarung innerhalb von 14
Tagen ohne Angabe von Grunden in Textform (z.B.
Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder - wenn Ihnen die Sache
vor Fristablauf uberlassen wird - auch durch
Rucksendung der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist
beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform,
jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfanger
(bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger
Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung)
und auch nicht vor Erfullung unserer
Informationspflichten gemas Artikel 246  2 in
Verbindung mit  1 Absatz 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie
unserer Pflichten gemas  312g Absatz 1 Satz 1 BGB
in Verbindung mit Artikel 246  3 EGBGB. Zur
Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genugt die rechtzeitige
Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache.
 
 
Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
 
Frank Michael Flores Muller
Peter- Bauer- Str. 18
50823 Koln
widerruf@get2bee.com
 
 
(2) Paketversandfertige Sachen sind auf unsere
Kosten und Gefahr zuruckzusenden.
 
 
 
Widerrufsfolgen: 


Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die
beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen
zuruckzugewahren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B.
Zinsen) herauszugeben. Konnen Sie uns die
empfangene Leistung sowie Nutzungen (z.B.
Gebrauchsvorteile) nicht oder teilweise nicht oder
nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zuruckgewahren
beziehungsweise herausgeben, mussen Sie uns
insoweit Wertersatz leisten. Fur
dieVerschlechterung der Sache und fur gezogene
Nutzungen mussen Sie Wertersatz nur leisten,
soweit die Nutzungen oder die Verschlechterung auf
einen Umgang mit der Sache zuruckzufuhren ist, der
uber die Prufung der Eigenschaften und der
Funktionsweise hinausgeht. Unter "Prufung der
Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise" versteht man
das Testen und Ausprobieren der jeweiligen Ware,
wie es etwa im Ladengeschaft moglich und ublich
ist. Paketversandfahige Sachen sind auf unsere
Kosten und Gefahr zuruckzusenden. Nicht
paketversandfahige Sachen werden bei Ihnen
abgeholt. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von
Zahlungen mussen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfullt
werden. Die Frist beginnt fur Sie mit der
Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklarung oder der Sache,
fur uns mit deren Empfang.
 
 
Finanzierte Geschafte
 
Wenn Sie diesen Vertrag durch ein Darlehen
finanzieren und ihn spater widerrufen, sind Sie
auch an den Darlehensvertrag nicht mehr gebunden,
sofern beide Vertrage eine wirtschaftliche Einheit
bilden. Dies ist insbesondere dann anzunehmen,
wenn wir gleichzeitig Ihr Darlehensgeber sind oder
wenn sich Ihr Darlehensgeber im Hinblick auf die
Finanzierung unserer Mitwirkung bedient.
Wenn uns das Darlehen bei Wirksamwerden des
Widerrufs oder bei der Ruckgabe der Ware bereits
zugeflossen ist, tritt Ihr Darlehensgeber im
Verhaltnis zu Ihnen hinsichtlich der Rechtsfolgen
des Widerrufs oder der Ruckgabe in unsere Rechte
und Pflichten aus dem finanzierten Vertrag ein.
Letzteres gilt nicht, wenn der vorliegende Vertrag
dem Erwerb von Finanzinstrumenten (z.B. von
Wertpapieren, Devisen oder Derivaten) zum
Gegenstand hat. Wollen Sie eine vertragliche
Bindung so
weitgehend wie moglich vermeiden, machen Sie von
Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und widerrufen Sie
zudem den Darlehensvertrag, wenn Ihnen auch dafur
ein Widerrufsrecht zusteht.
 
 
- Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung -
```

Aus lange Weile habe ich mir nochmal am selben Tag die Seite etwas genauer angeschaut und ihnen ein Wenig Feedback gegeben:


```
Betreff: Feedback / Re: Ihre Bestellung XXXXX vom Freitag, 03. Mai 2013
Datum: Fri, 03 May 2013 17:38:43 +0200
Von: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>
An: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>

Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,


ich habe heute über eine Preissuchmaschiene von ihren unternehmen
erfahren. Allgemein bin ich erstaunt über die guten Angebote und hoffe
für sie und für mich das sie sich als Junges Unternehmen hiermit am
Markt etablieren können. Mir sind allerdings 3 Sachen aufgefallen die
meiner Ansicht nach verbesserungswürdig sind:

1. Befindet sich auf der Seite ihrer AGB eine fehlerhafte Verlinkung
welche nicht zu get2bee.com sondern zu www.get2bee.de führt. Diese
Domain ist außerdem noch Frei. Ich empfehle ihnen hier 1. den Link
schnellstens zu korrigieren damit es hier nicht zu Verwirrungen führt
und 2. Sich die get2be.de domain auch noch zu kaufen solange diese noch
frei ist. Hiermit schließen sie jegliche Verdunkelungsgefahr zu
eventuell anderen Anbietern aus. Die Domain lässt sich dann nach dem
kauf durch eine simple HTTP 301 weiterleitung professionell auf
get2bee.com umleiten.

2. Obwohl in den Datenschutz Bestimmungen eine Verschlüsselte verbindung
über HTTPS erwähnt wird wird diese weder automatisch bei Aktivierung des
bestellprozesses verwendet noch ist sie überhaupt vorhanden (Anhängsel
1). Dies ist schnellstmöglich zu ändern da sie sonst ihren eigenen
Bestimmungen nicht nachkommen und dies wahrscheinlich in teuren bösen
Abmahnungen enden könnte (ich bin kein rechtsextreme aber heute warnen
diese **** Kanzleien ja wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ab).

3. Empfehle ich ihnen statt des normalen Facebookeinbindung die Sichere
und Kostenlose 2 Klick Lösung von Heise: http://heise.de/-1333879
Sie geben ansonsten unnötig und ohne das sie selbst davon etwas haben
einen IMHO unseriösen unternehmen massive einblicke in ihr Geschäft und
die Privatsphäre anderer. Statistiken über die aufrufe von ihren
produkten sind ein wertvolles gut (Auswerten!!) und sie werfen sie durch
ihr verhalten kostenlos einen der größten und skrupellosesten
Weltkonzerne vor die Füße. Des weiteren ist die Frage in wie weit sie
überhaupt von der Facebookanbindung überhaupt profitieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

XXNNameXX



Anhängsel 1:

wget https://get2bee.com
--2013-05-03 17:24:52--  https://get2bee.com/
Auflösen des Hostnamen get2bee.com... 85.214.255.144
Verbindungsaufbau zu get2bee.com|85.214.255.144|:443... fehlgeschlagen:
Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt.

-- 
|_|0|_|
|_|_|0|
|0|0|0|
```

Ach ja die Verdunkelungsgefahr war ursprünglich eine Verwechslungsgefahr und die rechtsextreme ein Rechtsexperte aber ich war wider mal unachtsam beim durchlaufenlassen der Rechtschreibsoftware...

Allerdings sind die genannten Probleme wohl wenn man die hier geäußerte aussage das sie noch nicht mal ihre Mails Lesen können wohl eher gering...

Am 23. Wurde es mir dann zu bunt und ich habe Folgende Mail Verfasst:


```
Betreff: Status meiner Bestellung
Datum: Thu, 23 May 2013 17:09:29 +0200
Von: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>
An: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe am 03.05.13 3 2TB externe Festplatten bei ihnen bestellt. Seit
dem sind nun 20 Tage vergangen (mehr als die in der AGB stehenden
Lieferzeitangaben von 14 Tagen). Bitte informieren sie mich umgehend
über den Status der Bestellung!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXVNameXX XXNNameXX

Am 03.05.2013 16:51, schrieb get2bee Kundenservice:
> XXXZitat meiner Bestellbestätigung EntferntXXX

-- 
|_|0|_|
|_|_|0|
|0|0|0|
```

Keine Rückmeldung, daher am 27., wo ich eigentlich schon hätte Schlafen sollen, Noch eine Mail Per Handy geschickt:


```
Betreff: Re: Status meiner Bestellung
Datum: Tue, 28 May 2013 03:44:22 +0200
Von: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>
An: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>,get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>

Sehr geehrte damen und herren von get2be,

Nun warte ich schon seit 25 tagen auf meine Bestellung und habe noch nicht einmal eine Rückmeldung auf Meine letzte Anfrage erhalten. Bitte melden sie sich und informieren sie mich über den Status meiner Bestellung! An sonnsten sehe ich mich gezwungen den paypal Käuferschutz in Anspruch zu nehmen! !
Mfg 
XXNNameXX


XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com> schrieb:

> XXXZitat meiner vorherigen Mail EntferntXXX

-- 
Diese Nachricht wurde von meinem Android-Mobiltelefon mit K-9 Mail gesendet.

|_|0|_|
|_|_|0|
|0|0|0|
```

Naja, darauf dann wieder keine Antwort und ich wurde langsam ungeduldig also ab zur PayPal seite...


```
Betreff: Es wurde ein Antrag auf Käuferschutz gestellt – Bearbeitungsnummer XXX
Datum: Wed, 29 May 2013 14:04:39 -0700
Von: service@paypal.de
An: XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com

Guten Tag, XXVNameXX XXNNameXX!



Wenn wir weitere Informationen von Ihnen benötigen, müssen Sie diese in
einem festgelegten Zeitraum bereitstellen. Wenn Sie nicht innerhalb dieses
Zeitraums antworten, wird der Fall geschlossen und in der Angelegenheit zu
Gunsten der Verkäufers entschieden.

-----------------------------------
Transaktionsdetails
-----------------------------------


Name des Verkäufers:get2bee UG
E-Mail des Verkäufers: floresmueller@get2bee.com
Transaktionscode des Verkäufers: XXXX

Datum der Transaktion: 3. Mai 2013
Transaktionsbetrag:-225,12 EUR
Rechnungsnummer:XXXXX
Ihr Transaktionscode: XXXX
Bearbeitungsnummer: XXXX

Transaktionscode des Käufers: XXXX




Viele Grüße
Ihr Team von PayPal
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hilfe-Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/helpweb?cmd=_help
Sicherheits-Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/de/security

Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf diese E-Mail. E-Mails an diese Adresse werden
von uns nicht gelesen. Um mit einem Mitarbeiter unseres Kundenservice zu
sprechen, loggen Sie sich in Ihr PayPal-Konto ein und klicken Sie unten auf
"Kontakt".

Copyright © 2013 PayPal. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l.et Cie, S.C.A.
Société en Commandite par Actions
Sitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 Luxemburg
RCS Luxemburg B 118 349
 
PayPal-E-Mail-ID XXXX
```

leider habe ich die Nachricht nichtmehr welche ich auf der PayPal Seite eingegeben habe. Hab da halt die Situation nochmal kurz, vollständig und freundlich geschildert. Schade das PayPal diese a nicht mehr abrufbar hat (oder die website zu komptliziert ist als das ich das in 5 Minuten finden könnte) und b dien text nicht per mail verschickt.

Naja ich dachte jetzt nochmal Wochen warten aber gleich heute:


```
Betreff: Rückzahlung von get2bee UG
Datum: Thu, 30 May 2013 03:59:48 -0700
Von: service@paypal.de <service@paypal.de>
An: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>

----------------------------------------------------------------------
get2bee UG hat Ihnen soeben eine Rückzahlung gesendet
----------------------------------------------------------------------

30. Mai 2013 12:59:32 MESZ | Transaktionscode: XXXXX


Guten Tag, XXVNameXX XXNNameXX!

get2bee UG hat Ihnen soeben eine vollständige Rückzahlung von €225,12 EUR für Ihren Einkauf gesendet. 
Wenn Sie Fragen zu dieser Rückzahlung haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an get2bee UG.
Der Rückzahlungsbetrag wird direkt Ihrem PayPal-Konto gutgeschrieben.
Alle Details zu dieser Zahlung finden Sie in Ihrer PayPal-Kontoübersicht. Es kann einige Minuten dauern, bis die Transaktion in Ihrem Konto angezeigt wird.


----------------------------------------------------------------

Händlerinformationen:
get2bee UG
floresmueller@get2bee.com
http://www.get2bee.com
+49 015777172631


Hinweis des Händlers:
Keine Angabe


 Details der ursprünglichen Transaktion
----------------------------------------------------------------
Zahlungsdetails
----------------------------------------------------------------

Versicherung: N/V

Summe: €225,12 EUR
 
Rückzahlung auf PayPal-Guthaben: €225,12 EUR

Viele Grüße
Ihr Team von PayPal
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hilfe-Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/helpweb?cmd=_help
Sicherheits-Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/de/security

Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf diese E-Mail. E-Mails an diese Adresse werden von uns nicht gelesen. Um mit einem Mitarbeiter unseres Kundenservice zu sprechen, loggen Sie sich in Ihr PayPal-Konto ein und klicken Sie unten auf "Kontakt".

Copyright © 2013 PayPal. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l.et Cie, S.C.A.
Société en Commandite par Actions
Sitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 Luxemburg
RCS Luxemburg B 118 349
  
PayPal-E-Mail-ID XXXXX
```

Und da will das System von get2bee dann auch mit mir kommuniziert...:


```
Betreff: Ihre Bestellung bei get2bee.com
Datum: Thu, 30 May 2013 13:00:13 +0200
Von: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
Antwort an: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
An: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer
Bestellung:Lieber Herr XXNNameXX, 

 

die Lieferverzögerungen und die damit verbundene
Stornierung bedauern wir sehr.  

 

Über einen erneuten Besuch würden wir uns sehr
freuen!  

 

Anna Schmied 

get2bee Support
Neuer Status: Storno

Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte
auf diese eMail.
__________________________________________________________________

Firma
Adresse
Ort
Homepage
E-Mail
Fon:
Fax:
USt-IdNr.:
Handelsregister
Geschäftsführer:
```

und


```
Betreff: Ihre Bestellung bei get2bee.com
Datum: Thu, 30 May 2013 13:00:18 +0200
Von: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
Antwort an: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
An: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.


Neuer Status: erstattet

Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte
auf diese eMail.
__________________________________________________________________

Firma
Adresse
Ort
Homepage
E-Mail
Fon:
Fax:
USt-IdNr.:
Handelsregister
Geschäftsführer:
```

Auf die Erste habe ich mal geantwortet etwas keck geantwortet:

```
Betreff: Re: Ihre Bestellung bei get2bee.com
Datum: Thu, 30 May 2013 13:14:01 +0200
Von: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>
An: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>

Jetzt melden sie sich. Können sie mir einen vernünftigen Grund nennen wiso sie auf meine mehrmalige Anfragen zuvor nicht geantwortet haben?? Eventuell können sie so noch verhindern das ich große Bemühungen unternehmen werde andere vor ihren shop zu warnen...

Gruß





get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com> schrieb:

>
>Sehr geehrter Kunde,
>
>Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.
>
>Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer
>Bestellung:Lieber Herr XXNNameXX, 
>
> 
>
>die Lieferverzögerungen und die damit verbundene
>Stornierung bedauern wir sehr.  
>
> 
>
>Über einen erneuten Besuch würden wir uns sehr
>freuen!  
>
> 
>
>Anna Schmied 
>
>get2bee Support
>Neuer Status: Storno
>
>Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte
>auf diese eMail.
>__________________________________________________________________
>
>Firma
>Adresse
>Ort
>Homepage
>E-Mail
>Fon:
>Fax:
>USt-IdNr.:
>Handelsregister
>Geschäftsführer:

-- 
Diese Nachricht wurde von meinem Android-Mobiltelefon mit K-9 Mail gesendet.

|_|0|_|
|_|_|0|
|0|0|0|
```

Und wau, die erste Persönlich formulierte Meldung von get2bee kommt bei mir rein:


```
Betreff: Ihre Bestellung bei get2bee.com
Datum: Thu, 30 May 2013 15:11:09 +0200
Von: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
Antwort an: get2bee Kundenservice <kundenservice@get2bee.com>
An: XXVNameXX XXNNameXX <XXVNameXX.XXNNameXX@gmail.com>


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer
Bestellung:Lieber Herr XXNNameXX, 

 

da wir momentan größtenteils Streckengeschäft
betreiben, sind wir von Lieferanten abhängig.
Manchmal gibt es dort Lieferschwierigkeiten, wovon
dann bedauerlicherweise unsere Endkunden betroffen
sind. Dass in Ihrem Fall jedoch im Hinblick auf
die Verzögerungen keine Kommunikation erfolgt ist,
ist von unserer Seite her mit mangelhaft zu
bewerten. Ihre Mitteilung wird in jedem Falle an
das Qualitätsmanagement weitergeleitet. 

 

In unserem jungen Unternehmen leugnen wir gewisse
Startschwierigkeiten nicht, sind aber bestrebt uns
täglich zu verbessern. 

 

Über einen erneuten Besuch würden wir uns sehr
freuen! 

 

Gern machen wir Ihnen auch bei Bedarf Angebote. 

 

Viele Grüße 

 

Anna Schmied 

get2bee Support
Neuer Status: erstattet

Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte
auf diese eMail.
__________________________________________________________________

Firma
Adresse
Ort
Homepage
E-Mail
Fon:
Fax:
USt-IdNr.:
Handelsregister
Geschäftsführer:
```

Naja wollen wir mal sehen was das Quallitätsmanagement managen wird... Ich hoffe auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte mit get2bee. Am schönsten wäre wenn sie mal selbst offen und ehrlich an dieser Stelle Stellung beziehen würden. 

es Folgt etwas Sarkasmus der bitte nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Ich will hier auch niemanden beleidigen...: 
Frage: Die Haben wirklich ein Qualitätsmanagement??
Antwort: Aber Sicher Doch:
Ring Ring...
KundensupportSchmied: A Hallo Frau Schmied ich habe hier ein anliegen zum Thema Quallitätsmanagement was ja in ihren bereich fällt
QualltitätsSchmied: Dann schießen sie mal los Frau Schmied, worum gehts
Unbeteiligter Dritte Person: Kann die mal aufhören Selbstgespräche zu führen???
Sarkasmus Ende

Naja wie auch immer würde mich freuen wenn wenn mal jemand berichtet das etwas bestelltes angekommen ist, dann würde ich vielleicht noch einen versuch wagen....

gruß treaki


----------



## Kreon (30. Mai 2013)

Erstaunlich wie viele Neuanmeldungen hier nur aufgrund des Shops gemacht werden. Da müssen ja etliche hundert Kunden verärgert sein.

Was hat es denn mit dieser Facebookanbindung auf sich. Da ich Facebook nicht aktiv nutze, sagt mir das nichts. Kann mich da jemand aufklären.


----------



## Fillje (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe am 12.04.2013 eine Bestellung per Vorkasse getätig und leider sofort überwiesen, am gleichem Tag erhielt ich ein Storno von denen da der Artikel nicht lieferbar wäre.
Seidem warte ich auf die Rückerstattung des Betrages nachdem ich etlich eMails abgesendet habe ohne Rückreaktionen zu erhalten, ich habe denen auch den Link  hier von pcgames gesendet, das scheint diese Leute aber nicht im geringsten zu interessieren. 
Zwischenzeitlich erhielt ich eine eMail mit dem Vermerk Neuer Status: erstattet, habe aber natürlich nichts zurück erhalten.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bitte Euch bei allem Ärger über mangelhafte Kommunikation oder lange Bearbeitungszeiten trotzdem im Ton sachlich zu bleiben und von Beleidigungen abzusehen. Wer über beweisbare Tatsachen hinausschießt oder zu übertriebenen Aktionen auffordert, setzt sich sehr leicht Klagen wegen Geschäftsschädigung aus. Bitte bedenkt, dass die so mancher Versandhändler extrem nah am untersten Ende der wirtschaftlich möglichen Margen operiert, dadurch bedingt gibt's oft keine Lagerhaltung und kaum Personal für die Kundenkommunikation. Das bedeutet nicht, dass da Betrüger am Werk sind, das bedeutet, dass man hier mit dem Service rechnen muss, der bei den Preisen eben einkalkuliert ist. Das mag oft völlig ausreichend sein, in manchen Fällen aber auch mehr Ärger als nötig bedeuten. Diesen Ärger dann mehr oder weniger ungefiltert im Forum zu ventilieren ist aber in keinem Fall hilfreich und bringt Euch unter Umständen auch noch unschöne Post von irgendeinem Anwalt.

Viele Grüße

   Markus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2013)

Hätte nie geahnt, dass mein harmlos angedachter Thread solche Wellen schlagen würde.
Hab fast das Gefühl, mich entschuldigen zu müssen.


----------



## Fillje (5. Juni 2013)

Das finde ich hier eine echte Frechheit seitens pcgames meinen Beitrag so zu bearbeiten und zu verstümmeln das die von mir zu Recht dargelegte Sachlage nicht mehr erkennbar ist !!
Mir ist schon klar natürlich betrifft es euch  @Markus_Wollny nicht, denn es ist ja auch nicht eure Bestellung die storniert und der Betrag einbehalten wird, das ist mehr als dreist !!!!


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2013)

Fillje schrieb:


> Das finde ich hier eine echte Frechheit seitens pcgames meinen Beitrag so zu bearbeiten und zu verstümmeln das die von mir zu Recht dargelegte Sachlage nicht mehr erkennbar ist !!
> Mir ist schon klar natürlich betrifft es euch  @Markus_Wollny nicht, denn es ist ja auch nicht eure Bestellung die storniert und der Betrag einbehalten wird, das ist mehr als dreist !!!!


 Atme mal langsam ein und wieder aus ... Markus hat doch die Sache erklärt, warum dein Beitrag editiert wurde, oder?
Kritik, vorallem an diesem Shop, in allen Ehren ... aber der Ton macht die Musik und die PCG als Forenbetreiber ist eben verantwortlich, wenn Kommentare über die Stränge schlagen.

So einfach ... so unkompliziert.


----------



## Fillje (5. Juni 2013)

So einfach ist das nicht wenn man zu 95 % davon ausgehen muß auf Grund der User Beiträge das man auf Betrüger aufgessen ist und der Betrag weg ist.
Ich habe Versändnis das auch mal etwas nicht korrekt abläuft, aber was die sich geleistet haben ist einfach nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2013)

Fillje schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht wenn man zu 95 % davon ausgehen muß auf Grund der User Beiträge das man auf Betrüger aufgessen ist und der Betrag weg ist.
> Ich habe Versändnis das auch mal etwas nicht korrekt abläuft, aber was die sich geleistet haben ist einfach nicht in Ordnung.




Ich glaub du verstehst uns falsch. Ich gebe dir doch Recht, dass man vor solchen Shops warnen sollte und so ein Geschäftsgebahren selbstverständlich öffentlich gemacht werden sollte bzw. muss.

*Allerdings* ist der Ton entscheidend, denn selbst wenn hier Betrüger am Werk sind, können diese gg. unsachliche Kommentare vorgehen ... darum gehts.

Ich persönlich sehe die Sachlage so wie du: ich gehe zu 99,9% davon aus, dass hier Betrüger am Werke sind und teile nicht die Einschätzung von Markus, dass hier andere Faktoren entscheidend sind wie z.B. Lieferverzögerungen etc. Das man temporäre Probleme hat, okay, aber wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare so durchlese, kann man das aber ausschließen.


----------



## Fillje (5. Juni 2013)

In Ordnung, aber dann sollte auch mein Hinweiß zulässig sein das sich die direkt Betroffen untereinander austauschen um gemeinsam gegen den Shop  vorgehen zu können, denn das war eigentlich mein Hauptanliegen gewesen.


----------



## Fritzzzzzz (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen
das unvorstellbare ist geschehen: meine Bestellung ist heute angekommen! Unglaublich schlecht verpackt und ohne Füllmaterial in einer ziemlich in mitleidenschaft gezogenen Pappschachtel flogen meine beiden Festplatten + SSD umher - jeweils nochmal verpackt und auch intakt, ich würde so dennoch nichts verschicken. Direkt aus Frankreich, ohne Lieferschein und alles...
Fazit:
Die Betreiber sollten erstmal alle Prozesse organisieren, damit die ganze Abwicklung läuft und erst dann mit dem Shop starten. Ebenso hilft eine offene Kommunikation weiter, nicht den Shop von vornherein kaputt zu machen - wird man sofort darauf hingewiesen, dass Lieferungen länger dauern können, kann erstens jeder für sich über die Bestellung entscheiden und muss sich zweitens keine Gedanken über eventuell falsch investiertes Geld machen. Außerdem ist es absolut nicht tragbar, das Mails von Kunden in keiner Weise beantwortet werden - angeblich, weil sie verloren gehen bzw nicht ankommen. In Summe ein bischen mehr Blizzard und weniger EA sozusagen...

Für alle Leidensgenossen: es gibt mittlerweile eine Telefonnummer, zu finden im Impressum des Shops.
Für alle, die noch überlegen: Finger weg von diesem Shop, zumindest noch die nächsten Monate!
Wenn man bei der Dachauer Polizei mal an den zuständigen Sachbearbeiter kommen würde, könnte ich auch meine Betrugsanzeige zurück ziehen...


----------



## xzone (15. Juni 2013)

*VORSICHT vor Bestellungen bei get2bee.com*

*Am 31.03.2013 *bestellte ich *bei get2bee.com* eine *Adobe Creative Suite 6* Design Standard als Student and Teacher Edition. Die Software wurde von get2bee.com über google-shopping zum Preis von 226,99 Euro *als sofort lieferbar angeboten*. Andere Anbieter waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt rund 30 Euro teurer. *Da über get2bee.com keine negativen Erfahrungen im Internet zu finden waren, bestellte ich die Software per Vorkasse*. *Die Software habe ich bis heute (15.06.2013) nicht erhalten.* Auf unzählige Nachfragen wurde ich stets wieder vertröstet und mir immer wieder versprochen, die Ware würde in der nächsten Woche ganz bestimmt ausgeliefert. *Am 10.05.2013* erhielt ich eine E-Mail, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass die bestellte* Software versandbereit* wäre. Ich war erleichtert und hoffte, dass jetzt alles gut werde – doch ich wartete und wartete und wartete.... *Am 23.05.2013* erhielt ich dann plötzlich eine *Stornierung der Lieferung.
*
_*Auf Nachfrage, warum die Ware in dem Internetshop von get2bee.com immer noch als sofort lieferbar gekennzeichnet sei, erhielt ich folgende Antwort: "der angebotene Artikel ist seitens der Lieferanten leider nicht mehr lieferbar, obwohl er noch im Shop steht. Wir belassen die Artikel im Shop und informieren individuell über die Lieferzeiten, da es passieren kann, dass Artikel in Kürze wieder da sind." Wie versteht sich diese Aussage aber mit der Deklarierung im Onlineshop als "Sofort lieferbar"?*_

Inzwischen ist der Preis für die Software um 80 Euro angestiegen. Einen Schaden, den allein get2bee.com zu verantworten hat - doch ich habe* bis heute (15.06.2013), trotz aller Erstattungsanträge nicht einmal meinen Kaufpreis zurück erstattet bekommen*. Ich werde nun den Sachverhalt zur Anzeige bringen, da ich neben der inzwischen eingetretenen Verteuerung des Produkts davon ausgehen muss, mein Geld niemals wieder zu sehen.



*Ich möchte daher möglichst viele potentielle Käufer davor schützen, ähnlich leidige Erfahrungen machen zu müssen. *Auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen habe ich begründete Zweifel, dass die positiven Bewertungen von get2bee.com "ECHT" sind. Zudem habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, ob sich im Fall eines Garantiemangels bei get2bee.com überhaupt Gewährleistungsansprüche durchsetzen lassen. Allen, die den positiven Bewertungen mehr glauben schenken, wünsche ich viel Glück.


----------

